# Fender EightyFive amp schematic wanted



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

*Fender Deluxe 85 amp schematic wanted*

Anyone have one? I just picked one of these up and would like to have a schematic, just in case I need it later.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Anyone have one? I just picked one of these up and would like to have a schematic, just in case I need it later.


Well, good luck!

I just checked all the usual sites for Fender schematics, including Fender itself. No such schematic listed. All I found was one site where you had to pay to join first.

This is a solid state amp from 1990, which also means a printed circuit board. Were you intending to do your own repairs? Much bigger PITA than an old hand wired tube amp.

If you are not that experienced my advice is if it ever needs repair take it to a tech and let him worry about it.

Or sell it for a tube amp! :woot:

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's a link to one. Poor quality though.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/27558787/Fender-Deluxe-85


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Wild Bill and Dan. I edited the title to correct model number as Deluxe 85

No need for repairs at the moment, just wanted to see if I could find a schematic I case I needed one. I have several decades of tube and transistor repair experience (with accompanying solder fume damage, so will have a go at it when needed.

The amp was cheap to buy, and has that unmistakeable Fender clean sound going on. That will make it a great little amp for the studio (where sometimes the logo is more important than anything else in assuring a nervous player this will be the magic bullet in getting their tone just right), and as a teaching aid.


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

Ronmac, I hope this helps.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/27558787/Fender-Deluxe-85

Or you could order a PDF. from Fender for free. http://www.fender.com/support/articles/fender-guitar-and-bass-amplifiers-owners-manuals-and-schematics-hard-copy-archives/

I'll look around for something better.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Here's a link to one. Poor quality though.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/27558787/Fender-Deluxe-85


Yeah, that's the one I found. You can see a poor pix but if you try to download it (presumably for a better copy) you get asked to sign up with MONEY!

I like the idea of getting a free on from Fender much better.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

. Bill, I visited that same site and immediately backed away, with wallet safely clung to...Thanks, Keefer. I have sent an email to Fender requesting a pdf

Although there is no need for repairs, I am starting to get the urge to mod this one a bit...... Likely replace the fragile input sockets and perhaps replace the volume pots with a different value (the gain seems to be bunched up (reverse linear, perhaps?) at the lower end). 

If it ain't broke that's no excuse not to "fix" it.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I've used this site before for various free schematics/manuals, with the Fender page here: http://www.schematicsunlimited.com/f/fender/

But sadly, no Deluxe 85. There's a Deluxe 90 listed however.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I received an automated response from Fender Support stating they will review and act on my request, so should be sorted in a day to two.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the pdf of the schematic and parts list but I can't attach it. It is 1.07 meg file, does anyone know what the attachment size limit is?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I will pm you my email, if you don't mind sending via that route.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I received a copy of the schematic and parts list from a very kind member here. Thanks Greg!

Fender also came through and sent me a copy, less than 1 business day after I requested it on-line. Great customer service.


----------

